# Supplies??



## Meg1614 (Oct 28, 2013)

What would y'all suggest I have on hand at all times as supplies as a goat kit? As far as type of meds wormers ect... I do have iron power, ivomec plus, safeguard, probiotic plus paste, dura mucin-10, naxcel and LA 200. Is their anything else I should have on hand?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are quite a few lists on here if you do a search.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Scroll down to bottom of this page.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Iron 200 in case of an anemic goat and electrolytes to help with weakness if there is a sickness. I would also have Baycox on hand in case of Cocci because it is a killer and will take down your herd quickly. You can order it on horseprerace.com


----------



## Meg1614 (Oct 28, 2013)

goatfarmer4891 said:


> Iron 200 in case of an anemic goat and electrolytes to help with weakness if there is a sickness. I would also have Baycox on hand in case of Cocci because it is a killer and will take down your herd quickly. You can order it on horseprerace.com


Great Thank you! I do keep Gatorade just in case an I do have honey and molasses.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Activated Charcoal gel or a universal antidote gel./ can be a life saver in the case of a poisoning


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

liz said:


> Activated Charcoal gel or a universal antidote gel./ can be a life saver in the case of a poisoning


Where do I get activated charcoal gel at? 
I'm trying to have stuff on hand just In case


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A feed store or tractor supply. I just want to add penicillin and vit.b.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> A feed store or tractor supply. I just want to add penicillin and vit.b.


The penicillin and vit B I have to get from a vet right? How do I go about getting those on hand if I don't have a goat that needs it yet?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nope no vet. You can get it threw feed store tractor supply or any livestock supply co. Also want to add CD ANTITOXIN ......its not the same as the vaccine its what you give as the cure. I give it to anyone who has any kind of stomach issue.....you should be able to get this at the above places as well


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Nope no vet. You can get it threw feed store tractor supply or any livestock supply co. Also want to add CD ANTITOXIN ......its not the same as the vaccine its what you give as the cure. I give it to anyone who has any kind of stomach issue.....you should be able to get this at the above places as well


Good deal I like that, Tsc here I come!!
I do have the CD Antitoxin already
Thank you.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Meg1614 said:


> What would y'all suggest I have on hand at all times as supplies as a goat kit? As far as type of meds wormers ect... I do have iron power, ivomec plus, safeguard, probiotic plus paste, dura mucin-10, naxcel and LA 200. Is their anything else I should have on hand?


Word to the wise, you end up going thru the probio paste pretty quickly-- much better to get the lb powder tub (its like $12for a thousand doses )-- just mix it into peanut butter(or yogurt in case of upset tummy) for ease of administration-- I use the Goats Prefer brand from TSC...
that has so many uses and its what I have used the most so far...


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Word to the wise, you end up going thru the probio paste pretty quickly-- much better to get the lb powder tub (its like $12for a thousand doses )-- just mix it into peanut butter(or yogurt in case of upset tummy) for ease of administration-- I use the Goats Prefer brand from TSC...
> that has so many uses and its what I have used the most so far...


Well I did good then. 
I bought the tub today


----------

